
The Unix Time Sharing System (1974) [pdf] - id_ris
https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~brewer/cs262/UNIX-annotated.pdf
======
wtbob
I think I was most surprised to see that fork used to take a label. How did
that work?

~~~
Someone
From the article: _" The new processes differ only in that one is considered
the parent process: in the parent, control returns directly from the fork,
while in the child, control is passed to location label"_

------
ape4
Looks like it could be good.

------
tomconte
Annotated by whom?

